# erfahrungsberichte ruten



## rob (1. September 2004)

hallo boardies!
da ich den thread über die bissanzeiger sehr hilfreich und nützlich finde,hab ich mir gedacht einen über ruten zu eröffnen.
rollen und pods können wir uns denke ich sparen,da es jeweils nur eine handvoll produkte gibt die für karpfenfischer relevant sind.oder was meint ihr dazu??
bei dem riesen angebot an karpfenruten mit ihren verschiedenen aktionen, einsatzbereichen und dem fakt das man sich des öfteren eine neue zulegen muss :q halt ich das für sinnvoll.
wir können jetzt noch klönen,später werd ich auch hier nur mehr die erfahrungsberichte stehen lassen.
ich fisch derzeit mit uk carp 2,75 lbs und 3 lbs.
spezifikationen und genauen report über die aktion der einzelnen ruten,wann,wo,warum,vor und nachteile gibt es von mir etwas später.
sorry dafür hab aber ein wenig stress gerade.
freu mich auf eure berichte!
lg an alle rob


----------



## Pilkman (1. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Moin Rob,

klasse Idee von Dir! #6

Kleine Anregung als Ergänzung: Bei den Meeresruten empfand ich es immer als sehr hilfreich, wenn man anhand von Bildern sehen konnte, wie sich der Blank bei Belastung verhält. Vielleicht könnte man das hier ja auch übernehmen mit einem festen Gewicht von sagen wir mal 250 und 500 Gramm. Mehr Gewicht ist natürlich auch interessant, wenn man sehen will, wie sich die Rute unter voller Belastung verhält - immerhin kann man über die Rute ja schätzungsweise und je nach Modell bis zu 2 Kilo Druck auf die Schnur geben...

PS: Mein Posting kann dann wieder raus, wenn das diskutiert wurde... #h


----------



## rob (1. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

alles klar pilkman.das ist eine gute idee.würde auch fotos vom drill fein finden.
also wenn ihr die möglichkeit habt auch solche fotos zu machen wäre das genial!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Mal so in den Raum gefragt: Habt Ihr auch nur annähernd ne Ahnung wieviele Karpfenruten es gibt? Kleiner Tip: Vermutlich mehr als es hier Leute auf dem Board gibt.

Allein schon das Klassifizieren wird ein Problem. Meine AKNs z.b. werden vom einen als Fast Action (Also Spitzenaktion) bezeichnet, von mir aus finde ich eher, dass sie eine sehr Durchgehende Aktion haben, dabei aber äusserst steif sind. Jeder hatz also anscheinend eine andere Definition von Aktion.

Genauso wie jeder einen eigenen Geschmack in Punkto Ruten hat. Ich würd mir z.b. nie eine Armalite CPT oder eine Harrison holen. Nichtsdestotrotz sind es mit die beliebtesten überhaupt...

Und dann gibts natürlich auch noch die Speziell gebauten Ruten, die man mit den Stangenmodellen auch überhaupt nicht vergleichen kann. Einige Hersteller liefern gar nicht erst Stangenmodelle, sondern fertigen nur per Hand wie vom Kunden gewünscht...

Und dann hat eine 3,5lbs 13' natürlich noch ein ganz anderes einsatzgebiet wie eine 1,75 lbs 11'. Trotzdem können beide toll sein.

Imo bringt das höchstens was für günstigere Rutenmodelle für Einsteiger. Die "Experten" fischen meist sowieso verschiedene Rutenmodelle.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Moin Holger,

ich fand die Idee von Rob nicht schlecht, in dem Sinne, dass jeder SEINE Karpfenruten vorstellt. Also ähnlich wie bei den Bissanzeigern. Okay, bei Dir würde das sicher wieder etwas umfangreicher und damit auch aufwändiger, wenn Du zu allen Karpfenruten was sagen möchtest, die Du fischt bzw. gefischt hast.  :m

Ansonsten empfinde ich das aber nicht unbedingt als Problem, dass es so wahnsinnig viele verschiedene Karpfenruten gibt, die sich auch in ihrem Einsatzgebiet unterscheiden. Analog zur Systematik bei den Bissanzeigern kann man hier doch auch verschiedene Kriterien einführen, zu denen eine Aussage kommen sollte. Das ein Erfahrungsbericht IMMER subjektiv ist und vom Verfasser abhängt, wird man natürlich nie vermeiden können...

Vorschlag für Kriterien:

- Länge (andere verfügbare Längen)
- Testkurve (andere verfügbare Testkurven)
- Aktion (Spitze/halbparab. bzw. progressiv/vollparab.)
- Ausstattungsmerkmale
- Details möglichst mit Bildern
- wofür vom Besitzer in welcher Testkurve eingesetzt?
- optimales und maximales Wurfgewicht in der Testkurve (subjektiv)
- Preis (neu; evtl. gebraucht)
- Verfügbarkeit
- Fazit bzw. Zusammmenfassung

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## rob (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

hey holger!
da hast du schon recht,aber das gilt eh für die ganze ausrüsstung.ich finde pilkmans vorschlag gut.mich interessiert es immer wer mit welcher rute und warum fischt.jeder soll seine ruten vorstellen und den einsatzbereich.ich selber will mir im nächsten jahr 2 schönen neue kaufen.genaue vorstellung von der aktion und länge hab ich schon.
am wasser nehm ich immer wieder mal ruten von karpfenfischern in die hand.wenn ich darf da hab ich mich schon oft gewundert was ich teilweise versäume.
werde hier von fein bis ultrabrügel einstellen was ich für typen fische.fotos werd ich von meinen am meisten gefischten karpfenruten machen(die 2,75lbs uk carp).
lg rob


----------



## rob (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

die geilste rute die ich testen durfte war die balzer edition immo (royal?).das war eine 2,5 lbs
mit einer super weichen bis ins handteil durchgehenden aktion und trotzdem kräftig genug um jeden grosskarpfen zu bändigen.nur leider gibt es die nicht mehr im handel


----------



## Pilkman (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

@ Rob

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich hab auch eine Balzer Magna Silver in 12ft/2,75lbs vom Kumpel bekommen... die Ringe sind ein wenig zu klein, aber ansonsten hat die Rute die geilste Aktion, die ich je bei einer Rute gesehen habe: Einfach perfekt! 

PS: Ich fische ja momentan auch gemischt. 2x Daiwa Vulkan X in 2,5lbs / 1x Balzer Magna Silver in 2,75lbs...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Soviele Karpfenruten hab ich gar nicht gehabt. Ich steh halt auf sehr straffe Ruten, mit denen man im Bedarfsfall auch richtig Druck ausüben kann, und da ist der Markt sehr Dünn. Einige Daiwas, die nicht mehr gebaut werden, die erste Nash-Serie, sowie die Extreme Pursuit, die es auch nicht mehr gibt, und Ultimate ab Novell. Dann ist schon Ende. 
Meinen 2. Karpfenrutensatz hab ich immer noch. (Seit gut 10 Jahren) Da hab ich gut 2 Jahre für gesucht, bis ich mich entschieden hatte, und da wird sich deshalb in naher Zukunft auch nichts dran Ändern.

Ich hab nur ziemlich viele in der Hand gehabt, weil ich halt immer noch auf der Suche nach der Optimalen Weitwurfpeitsche+Distanzrute bin. 



> Vorschlag für Kriterien:
> 
> - Länge (andere verfügbare Längen)
> - Testkurve (andere verfügbare Testkurven)
> ...


----------



## rob (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

hey holger,dann machen wir das so.
aber zu deinem letzten satz.ich fisch z.b. mit einer rute die mir zwar zusagt,aber aus kostengründen eigentlich nicht 100% das ist was ich mir vorstelle.wenn jeder ehrlich seine erfahrungen und einsatzgebiet schreibt denk ich das es sehr informativ wäre auch für die leute die eben nicht nur das highendteil fischen können.ich werde bald mal umsteigen und mir genau nach meinen vorstellungen eine holen.eventuell eine vom grabmayer,denoch 
bist du auch mit 70 euro ruten nicht so schlecht dran.die leute sollen lesen und sehen wie fischt der mit der rute,wo,was sagt er dazu und sich ein eigenes urteil bilden.
lg rob


----------



## Killerwels (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo, zum Karpfenangeln nehme ich eine YAD Westminster 2,5 lb. Die Rute hat damals 60 o. 70 €uro gekostet und ich muss sagen das sie ihr Geld auch wert ist. Kräftiges Rückrat, biegt sich bis ins Handteil und gut verarbeitet  :g 
Ich kann nur Positives über diese Rute Berichten   #h


----------



## Lenzibald (2. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Servus. Ich fische sehr gerne Ruten von Byron. Eine Light Carp 3,45m mit 35gr Wurfgewicht ein  Carp 3,60m mit 95gr Wurfgewichr und eine Senso Carp 3.75m mit ca 60gr Wurfgewicht. Sind alles Dreiteilige wegen Transportlänge bin mit allen dreien mehr als zufrieden. Hab mit der Senso voriges jahr einen mit 22kilo gefangen und muß sagen keine Probleme mit der Rute die hat mehr Rückgrat als man glaubt obwohl man wenn man sie mal in der Hand hat eher meint ne Posenrute zu halten. Kann den Wienern nur empfhelen sich mal die Ruten der Firma Rössler anzusehen.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (19. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Angefangen hat bei alles vor ca. 12 Jahren mit der Toscana Carp von Yad 12 ft 2Ibs. Das ist eine sehr schöne Rute wenn mann mit der Karpfenangelei anfängt. Sie besitzt eine sehr durchgehende Aktion und verzeiht einem schon mal nen Fehler im Drill. Jedoch sind die Wurfeigenschaften sehr schlecht im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen. Dann habe ich an sehr großen Gewässern gefischt und ich brauchte etwas mit mehr Power. So entschloß ich mich mir ein paar Daiwa AKN 13ft 2,75Ibs zu holen. Diese Ruten mit einer reinen Fast Taper Aktion waren gerade neu auf den Markt gekommen. Wenn man in großen Entfernungen von über 300m gefischt hat waren diese Ruten sehr gut, denn d man konnte genug Kraft auf den Fisch ausüben. Als sehr problematisch war der Drill im Uferbereich da musste man dann sehr sachte machen das man den Carp nicht auf den letzen Metern durch einen Aussteiger verliert. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir dann noch ein paar Armalite MKII 12ft 2,75Ibs geholt. Diese Rute ist das Genaue Gegenteil der AKN von Daiwa. Die Armalite hat eine Vollparabolische Aktion (CPT). Das  Wurf- und Drillverhalten  ist hervorragend.Jedoch kann man mit dieser Rute auch nicht auf große Entfernungen fischen!!!  Wenn man aber einen vernünftigen Kompromis vom beiden haben möchte also etwas von der AKN und der Armalite dann kann ich nur zu einer Sportex FBC raten in 12,6ft 3Ibs oder zu einer Omen LS von Harrison in 13ft 3,5Ibs.


  MFG Robert


----------



## Knispel (30. September 2004)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Ich fische nur mit Greys Prodigy , habe 2 Sätze, die 2 3/4 lib, 12` sowie die 3 1/2 lib 
12`6 "   ,das beste was ich je hatte. Nur empfehlenswert. Habe dieses Jahr auf den 3,5 lbs Ruten 2 Fische von über 20 kg gefangen und auf den 2,75 lbs einen dieser Klasse, die Ruten sogar die 2,75 er steckten das locker weg.


----------



## tomas (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hello carper's!
Fische seit jahren die daiwa infinitys, vorher akn.
Bin mittlerweile bei 3,25lbs angelangt, leider wurden mir meine geräte geklaut (Autoeinbruch)
Jetzt würde ich gerne wieder zuschlagen und bin mir nicht sicher ob MT oder SP class?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Infinitys gemacht?
grüße aus wien
tomas


----------



## Dani_CH (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Grüssts Euch,

Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich die Beschaffenheit der Ruten, sich nach der Art des Gewässers- und der Grösse der zu erwartenden Fische richten sollte.

Hasst Du ein Hausgewässer mit Grossen Dingern,- oder gehst regelmässig auf grössere Karpfen, ist der Grund hängerträchtig, ist die Strömung stark etc- bist Du wohl mit 3,5 Lbs und 13 Fuss besser dran- als mit einer weicheren Rute. 

Das Gewicht finde ich, ist eher sekundär, da die Rute auf dem Pod liegt. Entscheidend ist auch, wie weit Du in der Regel auswerfen musst, um die Standplätze zu erreichen.

Ich selbst benütze die Shimano Hyperloop 13 Fuss, 3,5 Lbs und bin zufrieden damit.

Dass es auch günstiger geht, daran besteht kein Zweifel!

Ich selbst bin zum Teil mehr als erstaunt, was heutzutage mit geringeren Budgets bereits möglich ist. Wichtig ist, das Rute und Rolle im "Gleichgewicht" zu den obengenannten Begebenheiten sind, und nicht in erster Linie der Preis der Ausrüstung.

Gruss Dani


----------



## woelflein (1. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

hallo,
ich habe mir 2 ultimate bionic carp zugelegt,
12" 2.75 lbs, hatte sie aber noch nicht im einsatz,
von händling her finde ich die super.


----------



## strafer (1. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

ich habe mir vor 2 jahren eine 3teilige paladin blackbull allrounder zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner wahl, zumahl ich finde das das preis/leistungs verhältniss stimmt.
die rute hat eine länge von 3,6m und einWG von 60g.
ich hab zwar erst einen 16pfündigen karpfen damit bändigen können, hatte aber keine probleme einen schätzungsweise metrigen wels zu drillen der sich dann leider kurz vor der landung lossriss.:c


----------



## pc-rookie (3. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Und ich habe zwei Ultimate Danau Bionic in 13'' mit 3lbs.
Handling finde ich prima und genug Reserven sind auch da...

OT: Wird Zeit dass wärmer' Wetter wird #h 

Grüßle, 

PC-R


----------



## BjoernNoel (8. März 2005)

*Power Weave+*

Hi,

ich fische die Chub Power Weave+ in 2,75 lbs und bin bisher von den Ruten begeistert.
Weiche Aktion, schmaler Blank und ein optischer Augenschmauß.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Kieler Blitz (8. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo,
Nun will ich auch mal was dazu kundgeben. 
die Rutenwahl ist sehr von den Gegebenheiten am Wasser abhängig. Wissen wahrscheinlich die meisten hier. 
Wie sieht mein Gewässer aus,
welche Methode und
in welcher Distanz will ich fischen.....

Aber nicht überall brauche ich wirklich starkes Gerät. In überschaulichen Baggerseen mit wenig Hängergefahr fische ich die Byron Five Fibre lightgroundbait 55€ in 3,90m und 45g WG. Die wiegt nur 230g, liegt sehr ausgewogen in der Hand und heit eine gleichmäßige, bis ins Handteil übergehende Aktion. Dazu nochn 60er Festblei und mit nem bischen Gefühl ab auf den Futterplatz damit, weil weit raus gehe ich in den wenigsten Fällen. Die Karpfen sind meist näher als man denkt. 
Letzten Herbst konnte ich mit dieser "Spaßgerte" ne recht sportliche Kampfkugel von 14kg bei 87cm in ca 10 mins landen. 
das macht dann richtig Laune.
Sicherlich, großes Gewässer, weite Distanz, starke Fische und vile Hindernisse fordern starkes Gerät, aber da hab ich ja dann noch meine 2 3/4 lbs Daiwa Powermash X in 12 ft. Auch ne super Rute.

anbei noch zwei Pics vom erwähnten Carp 

gruß Matze


----------



## rob (8. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

ich hab mir heuer 2 balzer edition royal im10 carp mit 2,5 lbs und 3,90 m  gecheckt.bin schon sehr gespannt,die sind ja bekannt für eine wunderschöne durchgehende aktion bis ins handteil.wenn es nur endlich wärmer werden würde....


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2005)

*Shimano Technium Specimen Slim 12ft. / 2,75 AXSDL*

Hallo!
Ich habe endlich meine *Shimano Technium Specimen Slim* bekommen und wollte die kurz vorstellen. 
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an Holger vom Top Shop für seine Geduld und die Bitte an Shimano, den Service für die Händler doch zu verbessern! #h
Bei der Rute handelt es sich um eine 12ft. mit einer Testkurve von 2,75lbs. Ich habe die straffere AX-Ausführung gewählt, diese hat gleichzeitig einen verstärkten Zapfen und eine Doppelstegberingung. 
Die Beringung ist eine 5+1 Fuji-Alconite-Beringung mit einem 40mm Startring. Ich habe vorher die 12ft. / 3lbs Ausführung genau getestet, die von der Ausstattung her gleich ist und muss sagen, dass die Wurfeigenschaften wirklich fantastisch sind. Mit 4oz ist die 3lbs-Ausführung gerade optimal ausgelastet, bei der Beringung sind selbst mit einer etwas länger gewählten Monoschlagschnur von 0,55mm und einer 0,30er Hauptschnur Wurfweiten von knapp 90 Metern kein Problem, den Schlagschnurknoten (Albright) merkt und hört man nicht einmal. Wir haben das auf dem Wasser mit Markierungsbojen getestet. Die 2,75lbs-Variante ist mit 3,5oz optimal bedient, 4oz können aber ohne Probleme genutzt werden.
Der Rollenhalter ist ein 18er Fuji DPS - hab mich erst gewundert, warum der relativ klein gewählt wurde, aber es gibt auch mit größeren Rollen wie den Daiwa Emblem und den Shimano Big Baitrunner LC keine Probleme.
Der Blank ist sehr schlank und sieht für meinen Geschmack echt edel aus, vielleicht kommt das auf den nachfolgenden Bildern etwas rüber. 
Die Abschlusskappe ist etwas empfindlich, die Rute sollte nicht ständig auf rauen oder steinigen Untergründen abgestellt werden. Aber einer kompletten  Metallabschlusskappe tut das ja auch nicht gerade gut. 
Mit einer relativ leichten Big Pit wie der Daiwa Emblem XT ist die Technium nicht ganz ausbalanciert und leicht kopflastig - der Gleichgewichtspunkt liegt knapp oberhalb des Rutengriffs - bei einer Shimano Big Baitrunner LC sieht das schon anders aus. Trotzdem, die leichte Kopflastigkeit liegt bei einer Rute dieser Stärke und Länge absolut im Rahmen.
Insgesamt kein Schnick-Schnack wie abgesetzte Zierwicklungen und ähnlicher Spielkram, selbst die Ringbindungen sind komplett schwarz - genau wie ich das mag.
Und nun die Bilder...
... erstmal die Ausstattung und Details:




















Und jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von der semiparabolischen Aktion, das Rückgrat der Rute ist sehr straff - die Rute biegt sich unter voller Belastung nur bis ungefähr zur Hälfte. Auf dem ersten Bild hängen an der Rute etwas über ein Kilo, beim letzten ist die Belastung wesentlich geringer.








*PS:* 
So in der Art hatte ich mir die Rutenvorstellungen eigentlich eher gewünscht, denn einige der vorgenannten Ruten haben mich sehr interessiert, aber aus der Beschreibung konnte man sich noch keine richtige erste Meinung bilden. Das vielleicht mal als kleiner Gedankenanstoß...  #h


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ... ps:fischt du lieber mit semiparabolischen?



Naja, kommt drauf an. Zum Werfen ist eine progressive oder semiparabolische Aktion wesentlich besser, zum Drillen als Sicherheit eine parabolische. Ich hab nur manchmal das Gefühl, dass ich nichts mehr entgegensetzen kann, wenn die Rute bereits komplett durchgebogen ist... eine semiparabolische hat da noch das Rückgrat.


----------



## Pilkman (9. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

@ RobertB

Hmm, auf dem zweiten Bild hängt auch etwas über ein Kilo an der Schlagschnur, nur hab ich da das Gewicht nicht angehoben. Ich wollte nur mal die Kurve bei geringerer Belastung zeigen. 

Wegen der Präsi von Deinen Leitner-Ruten: Immer einstellen, vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal so eine kleine Datenbank zusammen... #6

@ Adrian

Eigentlich war hier nur nach Karpfenruten gefragt, aber im Endeffekt kann man ja mit jeder kräftigeren Rute auf die dicken Moosrücken angeln, wenn gleich man dann Kompromisse eingehen muss. Und die Excellence Carp von Mitchell paßt auf jedsten... #h


----------



## rob (9. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

meine alten uk carp und die balzer 3 lbs haben auch alle eine semiparabolische aktion.bis jetzt war ich sehr zufrieden damit,durfte aber letztes jahr mit einer rute in englischer aktion einen fisch drillen..das war schon was feines.deswegen schau ich mir das heuer mal an.werf ja auch oft weit damit,hoff es funz alles.sonst muss ich halt mit dem boot rausfahren:m
lg rob


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Bei meiner Beschreibung handelt es sich um die Kevin Nash Pursuit X als 13 Fuß Version mit 3,5 lbs




Die Rute hat eine 5+1 Sic-Beringung mit nem 40er Startring.
Die Zapfenverbindung ist sehr sauber veraarbeitet.




Die Rute ist ziemlich hart und hat viel Rückrad, ist aber kein Richtiger Prügel, wie z.B. die Shimano Beastmaster und die AKN.




Die Rute ist sehr schlicht gehalten und hat nur eine (hässliche) Zierbindung.
Der Fuji-Rollenhalter nimmt jede Rolle auf, egal wie groß.
Alle Ringbindungen sind sauber lackiert.




Der Griff ist mit einer Metallabschlusskappe versehen.




Nun muss sich die Rute noch im Praxiseinsatz beweisen.
Als Weitwurf-Waffe sollte die Ruten ihre Stärken ausspielen können, für das Fischen auf kurze Distanz ist die Rute wohl zu hart. #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. März 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

So nun zu meinem zweiten Rutensatz... #6 

Armalite Century MK II

13 Fuß 3lbs

Die Ruten hab ich ! selbst aufgebaut und nach meinen Wünschen zusammengestellt (is ganz einfach).
Schlichtes schwarzes design, keine Zierbindungen, Beringung: 6+1 mit 30er Startring (Doppelsteg, rest einsteg) Fuji Rollenhalter und Edelstahlabschlusskappe.
Die Rute hat eine sehr schöne aktion und geht unter Volllast bis ins Handteil #6 
Bei "normaler" Belastung geht die Aktion über die ersten 3/4 der Rute.
Gewichte bis 4 1/2 Unzen kann die Rute ab, also kann auch mal ein PVA-Sack geworfen werden.

Ich habe die Ruten nicht als Weitwurf-Maschinen aufgebaut, sondern wollte eine schöne Allround-Rute, zum fischen auf kurze und mittlere Distanz.






















Mal schauen wie sich die Rute in der Praxis bewährt... |supergri


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Shimano Technium Specimen Slim sieht klasse und als semiparabole auch für mich richtig gefällig aus.  Ist die so ab Werk beschriftet? Deine Fotos können wirklich als Vorbild dienen #6



Yupp, die Technium Specimen sind so von mir abphotographiert wie ich sie von Shimano bekommen hab... Du sprichst wahrscheinlich auf die Beschriftung der Testkurve, Länge und Ausführung hinter dem Rollenhalter an, hmm? Da war ich auch sehr angetan von, weil das absolut in dem Stil von handgebauten Ruten gemacht ist und nicht einfach nur lieblos in einer technisch kalten Druckschrift aufgebracht wurde. #6

Überhaupt bin ich von den Techniums nach knapp 4 Monaten Nutzung absolut begeistert, was die Optik und das Handling in Drill und Wurf angeht. Die Rute vermittelt im Drill sehr gut ein Gefühl für den Fisch, im Fall der Fälle kann man aber auch richtig Druck machen. Außerdem gefällt mir die Präzision im Wurf und die erreichbare Weite, die sich recht mühelos realisieren läßt. Die Ausstattung komplett mit Fuji-Elementen ist ebenso klasse, da hat Shimano m.M. nach eine sehr gute Rute in der mittleren Preisklasse auf den Markt gebracht. Einziges Manko ist das höhere Gewicht der Rute - ist wahrscheinlich der hochverdichteten Kohlefaser und dem schlanken Blank geschuldet.


----------



## Honkitonki (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Moinsensens!

Meine Wenigkeit fischt die Beastmaster 12" 3lbs.Bisher super zufrieden.Sehr durchgehende Aktion.Kein Knüppel,kein Schwabbelstock!Schön große Ringe)Sauber verarbeitet.Sie ist nicht ganz so schlank wie zB die Catana-war für mich aber eher positiv-da die superschlanken Models mich nicht so ansprechen  Wurfleistung ist auch famos mann kann da ordentlich was dranhängen ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen-Method mit gefühlten 170gr kann ordentlich ausgebracht werden-kein Witz war selber überrascht! Für ca 100 € eine Rute die (wie ich finde geielst aussieht) nicht kleinzukriegen ist und trotzdem viel Gefühl hat!

Greetz


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (4. August 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Mahlzeit,
also ich habe mir vor etwas längerer Zeit eine Shimano Beastmaster Specimen 12" und 3lbs gekauft. Ist echt klasse sieht gut aus, man kann sehr weit werfen und die Aktion ist auch  super.  Dazu besitzt sie noch extreme  Kraftreserven  und ein starkes Rückrad!!! Bin sehr zufrieden!!!!!!!!!!:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
CarpHunter
P.S ich kann ja auch mal ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (6. August 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

So, hier sind die versprochenen Bilder!!!:m
Hoffe ich hab das auch so ähnlich hinbekommen wie Pilkman!!!!!


----------



## fishmike (7. August 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

So, jetzt hab ich es endlich geschafft und einmal die Pacific Bay PBX XGSU100H-2-B in Aktion zu fotografieren. Ich hab eine gefüllte 1,5l Flasche dran gehängt und da war aber noch einiges an Reserve vorhanden.
Lt. Hersteller hat sie ein Wurfgewicht von 2-6lbs, ich traue ihr ein WG bis 300g zu.
Fotos von der Century NG und CMW MP1 folgen noch.

http://www.union-naturfabrikahorn.at/Stuff/PayPac2.jpg
http://www.union-naturfabrikahorn.at/Stuff/PayPac1.jpg

mfg
MICHI


----------



## fishmike (8. August 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo Carpspezis,

na, wenn das mal keine Belastungskurven sind.....
1. CMW MP1 13' 3,5lbs (selbstgebaut); 6+1 Ringe
kevlar beschichtet, eher langsamere Aktion, durchgehend bis ins Handteil, wirft sich ausgezeichnet, geht garantiert jeder Anschlag durch (habs schon bis zu 90m - gemessen) geschafft. Bei den 1,5kg was bei den Bildern an der Schnur hängen würde ich nicht mehr mehr nehmen wollen, das war schon sehr am Limit. Von der Praxis her hätte ich sie härter und mit mehr Rückgrat eingeschätzt, was sich allerdings bei diesem Test eindeutig als falsch herausstellte. Ich würde diese Rute am ehesten noch mit einer Armalite vergleichen.
Bei einem WG von 120 - 135 g max. Wurfweite.
http://www.union-naturfabrikahorn.at/Stuff/CMWMP1.jpg
http://www.union-naturfabrikahorn.at/Stuff/CMWMP12.jpg


2. Century NG 13' 3,5lbs, 5+1 Ringe
um einiges schneller als die CMW, sensiblere Spitze, bärig starkes Rückgrat, da hätte ich mir auch noch 2kg anheben getraut. 
Mit ihr schaffe ich es nicht ganz so weit wie mit der CMW (kann auch an meinen Fähigkeiten liegen) und der Anschlag geht auch nicht so gut durch, aufgrund der weicheren Spitze.
Mit 100 - 120g max. Wurfweite.
http://www.union-naturfabrikahorn.at/Stuff/CenturyNG1.jpg

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt könnt ihr mir jeder Zeit ein PM schicken.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## cobra96 (13. August 2005)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

hi
ich hab mir vor ca. 9 jahren die hypron xs carp von DAM gekauft  2x in 2,5 lbs /3,60 m 
und 2 x in 3lbs /3,60 m . das rückrad ist relativ steif die 2,5 lbs ruten würde ich eine stufe höher schätzen. die aktion geht auch schön rund über die ganze angel. mit den 2,5 lbs ruten fische ich am meisten, ob im rhein , kleine oder große seen , oder seit meinem umzug nach wien in der donau finde sie als echte allrounder. bleie ab 100 gr. -120gr. kein problem auch nicht auf weite würfe. graskarpfen im rhein um 24pfd  oder schuppis bis 30pfd  keine schwierigkeiten gehabt.  auch kein auschlitzen bei kleineren 6-8 pfd , wie am anfang als die angel rauskam immer behaubtet wurde. damaliger preis 229 DM . denen kolegen wo ich sie empfohlen haben und die sie gekauft haben sind alle sehr zufrieden mit der rute. selbst nach 9 jahren ist der blank noch gerade nicht so wie bei vielen wo nach einigen karpfen die spitze weich wird. 
aber geschmäcker sind verschieden einer mag die aktion weicher anderer härter der eine mag lieber spitzenaktion usw. muss jeder selbst für sich rausfinden welche ihm besser liegt.  
mfg


----------



## andy123 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hi Leute

Fische seit langer Zeit die Sportex Kev Carp 12-3lbs.
Seit kurzem habe ich auf 13-3,5lbs Fox Matrix mit Okuma Rollen umgesattelt.
So am Wochenende wurden Sie eingesetzt.
Ich bin absolut über die Wurfeigenschaft dieser Rute überrascht.
Ich bin schon sehr weit und vorallem Zielgenau mit der Sportex umgegangen/gekommen aber diese Matrix übertrifft meine Sportex mit Leichtigkeit.
Freund von mir hat die Warrior XT in 13-3,25 und der hat nur gestaunt wo ich die Montage hinbreche.
Natürlich hat das auch alles mit dem Wurfstil,Rolle,Schnur zu tun,aber diese Rute von 189Euro ist jeden Euro wert.


----------



## michel1209 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

hallo,

also ich fische die greys prodigies in der 3 lb. ausführung. ich verwende sie vorrangig in der elbe auf karpfen. wurfgewichte von mehr als 142 g sind kein problem. die ruten sind wunderbar geschmeidig, aber auch hart für weite würfe ohne dabei aber fluchten im nahbereich durch ausschlitzen zu beenden.

aber der rollenhalter könnte ein wenig größer sein, denn die US 6500 passt nur bedingt und mit einiger kraftanwendung an die rute.

grüße micha


----------



## flothezocker (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hi,
Ich fische seit neusten die Shimano Beastmaster 12´ 3lb sind echt geile ruten lassen sich sau gut werfen und machen im drill extrem spaß!!! Hatte voher ne yads die zwar nicht soo schlecht waren aber bei hohen wurfweiten einfach aufgegeben haben die die shimanos noch 30 meter drauflegen(wenn net noch mehr)!!! Sehr schön verarbeitet top optik einfach der hammer!!! Jetzt muß nur noch nen fisch über 10kg anbeißen zum einweihen bei 8,5 kg bin ich im moment!!!!

Euch allen ein erfolgreiches jahr 2006
mfg
flo


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (18. September 2006)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



karpfen-suchti! schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich wolte mal fragen ob einer die skorpion sk 2000+ kennt ,ob sie gut ist was sie kann und was ich für sie max. bezahlen soll?#q


 
ich hab mir mal, rein aus nuegierde, eine oben genannte rute bestellt(17€ ebay)
und ich muss sagen: lass die finger davon!
die is sowas von weich, da freuen sich 3 nachbarn mit, wenn du dem fisch nicht paroli bieten kannst und er über 12 schnüre schwimmt...nud das schon bei einem 5kg carp...was auf der rute ein 15er anrichtet will ich nicht wissen, drum steht sie jez im keller!
alles in allem ein gescheiterter versuch, aber ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich es probiert hab ;-)


----------



## BuzzMoody (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hi, 
bin neu in Eure Community eingestiegen. Hab im Sommer meine AKN`s endgültig beerdigt (in eine schöne kuschelige Ecke gestellt, waren immerhin jahrelang treue Begleiter) und mir die 2006er Nash Pursuit 2 3/4 lbs gekauft. Hab sie leider erst fünf Mal am Wasser testen können, kann aber sagen, dass sie mich vollends überzeugt haben. Ich finde sogar, dass sie meinen AKN´s in alllen Punkten überlegen sind. Wer die AKN´s kennt weiß ja, dass sie extrem schlank sind, die Pursuit setzt da nochmal einen Drauf. Verarbeitung ist auch mehr als akzeptabel und die Aktion der Rute ist ist für den Preis einfach nur Klasse. Nach weiteren ausgiebigen Sessions, werde ich nochmal berichten.
Gruß BuzzMoody


----------



## jaegermeister89 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Also ich fische seit einem Jahr mit der Mitchell Nautil Carp Progressive ( 3,5 ibs , 13 Fuß )
un dmuss sagen dass diese rute trotz ihrem enormen Preißes (fast 600 euro) sehr zu empfehlen ist doch leider bekommt man sie nahezu nirgendwo mehr.
Auch fische ich mit der Distance Carp von Balzer (3 ibs , 13 fuß) diese rolle ist nicht ganz so teuer ( --200 Euro) aber ist ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen.
Ich weis nicht in welcher Preisklasse du dich so bewegen wilst aber es gibt so viele ruten da sagt jeder mit sicherheit was anderes darüber.


----------



## shimanocarp (1. März 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo, 

fische seit 12 Jahren die Shimano Diaflash Specimen Ruten
in 12 feet und 2 1/4 lbs.
Tadellos. Schöner und dünner gehts nicht.
Auch wenns zweitrangig ist.
Beim Werfen und im Drill ein zuverlässiger Partner.
Da sah mein Kollege mit seinen angefertigten CMW Hi Mod Ruten schon älter aus!

Gruß
shimanocarp


----------



## FischaMike (5. April 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

hallo,
ich fische eine mitchell carp passion 12' 3lbs.
ich bin mit der rute echt zufrieden,da sie gewichte bis 100gramm problemlos wirft,darüber werden die würfe leicht ungenau weil die rute zurückfedert.
trotz den 3 lbs ist die rute relativ weich und  hat beste drilleigenschaften.
bei großer belastung biegt sie sich bis ins handteil.
das allerbeste ist die rute kostet nur 40€ und ist trotz allem teilweise mit ruten für das doppelte gleichwertig.


----------



## C..pHunter (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Moin moin... 

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Fische seit ca. Drei Jahren 3 Greys Prodigy 12ft, 3lbs. Dazu kann ich nur sagen das es zuverlässige Traumruten sind. Die Verarbeitung ist eins A. Dazu kommen seit dieser Saison 3 Ultegra XTA 12000. Das ist für mich die ultimative  Performance!!! Die Rollen haben eine super präzise Schnurverlegung und eine top Bremse.....Ich glaub ich bin :l


----------



## Technium Carp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo,

hier mal meine Ruten.

Ich fische die Ron Thompson B52 Carp in 12ft mit 3lbs. Viele von Euch hören diesen Rutennahmen bestimmt zum ersten mal ? Diese Ruten sind auch sehr schwer im deutschsprachigen Raum zubekommen. Der Vertrieb dieser Ruten erfolgt über die dänische Firma Svendson Sport. Ich hatte das große Glück drei dieser Ruten bei Ebay sehr günstig von einem Händler zu kaufen. Weil diese Ruten so unbekannt waren und sind hat niemand drauf geboten. Dadurch bekam ich diese Ruten zu einem Stückpreis von 49,00. Der EVP liegt bei ca 140,00 das Stück. Nun aber zu den Ruten. Wie ich schon sagte, sind die Ruten 12ft (3,66) lang und haben ein Aktionsgewicht von 3lbs. Die Ruten sind zweigeteilt mit einer Zapfenverbindung. Der Rutenblank ist aus Carbon, hoch glänzend (grau) und sehr dünn. Am Handteil ist der Blank gerade mal 1,4cm dick. Die Rute hat 6 große Sicringe. Der Startring ist ein 40er und der Spitzenring ist ein 12er als überlapender Ring. Die Ringe sind sehr sauber mit rotbraunenmetalicgarn gebunden und völlig mit Epoxylack lackiert und gefüllt. Der Rollenhalter ist ein Einschubhalter der vorn und hinten mit Metalringen gesichert wurde. Die Rute hat im Drill eine vollparabolische Aktion. Das maximale Wurfgewicht würde ich mit etwas über 4unzen angeben. Ich fische diese Ruten mit 3,5unzen (100gr.) wenn ich die Montagen werfe. Der Rutengriff ist zwei geteilt und mit den neuerdings in Mode gekommenden übergroßen Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Am Rutenende ist ein dicker Duplonknauf um die Rute am Körper wärend eines Drills abzustützen. So, hoffentlich funktioniert das jetzt mit den Bildern !


----------



## Marco-GRX (6. August 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Ich fische eine Chub Storm 2,75lbs aktion ist ausgezeichnet vom handling gut habe meinen 19-pfünder drauf gefangen dann hab ich noch eine Chub Pro Hunter 2,15lbs für die etwas kleineren auf diese leider noch keinen fisch gefangen #c naja dass ommt auch noch also diese Ruten sind für 90€ zu erwerben nur die Pro Hunter wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt und ist deswegen neu nua noch wenig auf dem markt zu finden mein Händler hatt sie auch nicht mehr da. Die Ruten sind 3,60 lang. Sie haben auch eine klasse aufladung im wurf nua leider muss ich ehh nie sop weit raus^^ naja also ich bin sehr zufrieden meine nächste anschaffung wird die Greys X-Flite Carp sein dafür muss ich abba noch ein paar stunden arbeiten.

Gruß Marco

Petri!!!


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (21. August 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

ich fische seit 3 einhalb jahren:

Ultimate Citation Carp
13ft 2,75 lbs

SIC Ringe, 40er startring, machen einen ruten eindruck

steckverbindung (keine zapfverbindung) nicht so dolle...

aktion gefällt mir gut, recht schöne durchgehende aktion, die gut abfedert...

allerdings haperts dann beim werfen... #c 80er blei voll durchgehauen würd ich mal auf 70 meter schätzen, weiter schafft die rute irgendwie nicht... aber vllt liegts auch an den rollen...

design is recht gut, die blanks sind blau und habe eine gewobene struktur, griff ist auch gut!


...ich habe allerdings nur 2 rute und will jetzt auf 3 umrüsten und eine dritte davon gibts niergendwo mehr...

also müssen neue ruten her!! #6

Shimano Forcemaster
Shimano Beastmaster
Prologic DR Mach 2
Yad Springhill Carp   ???? |kopfkrat


----------



## Carp1985 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Fox Eclipse 13 ft., 3,25 lbs für die Distanz
und Fox Warrior 12 ft. 3 lbs, auf mittlere und kurze distanz
kann nur sagen ein traum!! wie (fast) alles von Fox :q


----------



## Matthias87 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Ich fische auf Distanz-spots die FOX GLADIATOR 12ft. 3,0lbs ein echte Weitwurfrute mit Spitzenaktion zum Werfen perfekt nur im drill hat man nicht son feeling aber das sind nunmal die eigenschaften einer Longcast-Rute.
Auf Kurze Distance fische ich mit der FOX WARRIOR 12ft, 2,75lbs eine schöne Rute mit ausreichend "playing-action" für den drill im Nahbereich bester Fisch an der Rute war ein 39 pfund Fisch was ein Drill!!


----------



## carpmanni (20. März 2008)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

mein lieblingsthema 

also ich bin rutenfetischist |supergri
es gab einige die ich hatte die ich hier mit ihren vor und nachteilen nennen möchte

meine ersten stöcker waren carmoran 12" 2lbs ka als 1. ruten top billig und ganz ok.

dann kamen erneut cormoran da ich mich dann aber doch schon mehr auf das fischen spezialisiert hatte merkte ich das diese "billiglatten"" nicht für mich waren

danach kam meine erste traum rute greys prodigy 12" 2,5lbs 
ich kann euch sagen --was ein schrott
viel zu schwer,zu weich,die materialien entsprachen nicht der gewohnten greys qualität
nun ja danach folgten die ähnlich aufgebauten exori vanquish carp in 12" 2,75lbs diese rute kann ich nur jedem empfehlen allerdings stieg der preis von 2006 von 179€ auf im jahr 2007 und 2008 auf 269€ (listenpreis)

dann kam eine zeit wo ich 13" ruten testen wollte ich besorgte mir da etwas günstigere die prlogic dr match II in 13" 3,5lbs 
--nein nach einem bruch unter dem rollen halter war schluss 

ich träumte von greys x-flite die mein kolege fischte 
ich bekam dann aber ein unschlagbares angebot für gebrauchte harrison omen in 13" 3lbs die ich mir holte um "im hintergrund" für meine greys zu sparen

als ich das nötige klein geld zusammen hatte  gönnte ich mir greys x-flite 12" 2,5lbs die wohl geilste "fertig-rute" nachdem der preis von ehemaligen 390€ oder so auf 260€ (wegen serie eigestellt) viel kaufte ich sie mir

ich habe sie immernoch es ist einfach ein traum 

allerdings habe ich jetzt in spanien von einem anderen kolegen die harrison chimera in 13" 3,5lbs zum testen bekommen

mein neuer traum heist jetzt harrison chimera in 13" 3 1/4 lbs|supergri


----------



## CarpHunterPL (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Mein Favorit ist die Chub Outcast!
Kurz und knapp relativ günstige rute, super wurf- und drilleigenschaften!
Durch Pinnen mit diesen Ruten ist kein Problem!
Und das beste wenn doch was dran sein sollte, es gibt eine Lebenslange Garantie auf diese Rute.
(Blank Baugleich mit der Greys Prodigy)
Siehe dazu den Belastungstest http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lsh87axrgkk

Gruß


----------



## spinner14 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Ich habe die X-Line Vanquish,super Verarbeitung,gute Beringung schön schlank.Eine super Rute,hab sie für 89€ gekauft da es jetzt ein neues Modell gibt.


----------



## Rakete (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

ich hab mir vor 2 monten ebenfalls die x-line vanquish in 12 ft und 3lb zugelegt.
bis jetz bin ich sehr zufrieden was das werfen und die drilleigenschaften angeht.anfangs war ich noch ein wenig skeptisch was die relativ weiche spitze angeht, aber nach mittlerweile etlichen würfen..bin ich begeistert.selbst mit 5 oz bleien kann man voll durchfeuern..
was die drilleigenschaften betreffen war ich ebenfalls angenehm überrascht so viel gefühl wie man mit den ruten hat,genauso viel rückrat haben die dinger wenns drauf ankommt.
verarbeitung is ansich i.o.bis auf die ringwicklungengen..da hätte man sich ein bischen mehr mühe geben können wenn man bedenkt das die ruten mal jenseits der 200eu marke lagen.
ansonsten top ruten!


mfg daniel


----------



## Yoshi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Oh Mann, wo bin ich hier blos reingeraten, gegen euch bin ich ja mit meinen 1,75lb Stecken ein richtiges "Weichei".

Aber egal, weis auch nicht warum, ich steh eben auf feine weiche (nicht schlabbrige) Old-School Stöcke. Habe mir vor Jahren ein Paar Drennan Light Carp 12 ft/1,75lb in üblem Zustand geholt und wieder neu aufgebaut; die Dinger faszinieren mich beim Fischen jedes mal auf`s neue. Zudem habe ich noch 2ältere Daiwa`s in 13ft und 2lb. Ansonsten gefallen mir die alten weinroten Bionics in 2 2/4 lb von Ultimate ganz gut.....

Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## HBT (9. November 2008)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Guten abend,
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr 2 Chub Vantage zugelegt in der 3 Ibs Variante. Zu den Ruten fallen mir jedes mal nur 2 Worte ein: EINFACH SAHNE!!! Sie sind extrem leicht, extrem dünn, aber unfassbar stabil der blank ist eigentlich unkaputtbar es sind natürlich Sic ringe also machen die so schnell auch kein Problem. man kann mit der rute locker 100m werfen und im drill bietet sie jeder doppelt so teuren rute parole möchte ich meinen. inzwischen bekommt man die stöcker schon für 120€ obwohl ich leider noch 80 mehr bezahlt habe -.- sind es aber auf jedenfall wert. ein nettes kleines extra ist der Beta light schlitz im rollenhalter^


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

*Zum letzten mal ohne Verwarnungen !!

In den Erfahrungsberichten wird nicht diskutiert, sondern nur Erfahrungen geschildert. Wer Fragen hat, macht ein eigenes Thema auf.*


----------



## DrThomas (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

nen Freund angelt die DAM SuperNatural lightweight surf, 4m Carbonrute mit 90-180g WG, dreiteilig. Er ist ganz begeister, weil die tatsächlich auch mal beim Brandungsangeln Spaß macht, ansonsten aber doch wohl eher wie eine Karpfenrute aufgebaut ist. 

TOm


----------



## Geiser (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

ich hab ein auge auf die ultimate bionic 3,60 und 3 lbs geworfen. Falls jemand schon einmal erfahrung mit denn ruten gemacht hat bitte melden #h

cheers


----------



## Fischer93 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Ich fische Zwar nich die Bionic hatte se aber schon im laden in der hand. Ich Fische selber 2 Ultimate Xentrons in 2,75 lbs (Model 2007), und finde das die Ultimate ruten alle nen sehr dünnen Blank haben und trotzen noch nen mega starkes rückgrad haben.


----------



## Feedercatcher (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo, ich fische seit ungefähr 4,5 Jahren die Daiwa Regal in 2,75 lbs und bin bestens damit zufrieden. Sie hat ein ein reelles Rückrad und man kann auch mal mit 100-120 gramm gute und weite Würfe erziehlen. Vor allem gefällt mir der dicke Handgriff  sehr gut, weil ich ziemlich große Hände habe. Die 59 Euro pro Rute die ich bezahlt habe, waren und sind ihr Geld alle mal wert. Seit 2008 sind bei mir 3 Greys Prodigy in 3,5lbs in der alten Version zugekommen und das sind abzulute Traumruten (nach meinem Geschmack). Obwohl die so ein großes Wurfgewicht haben, kann man sie durchaus auch im nahen Uferbereich einsetzen, weil sie eine schöne weiche Spitze haben und sie die Fluchten vom Fisch echt gut abfedert. Man kann mit diesen Ruten den Fisch sehr gut führen und guten Druck ausüben, wenn es mal brenzlich wird. Die Zielgenauigkeit beim werfen und die hohen Gewichte die man damit rausbringen kann, sind echt verblüffend. Ich wollte die Greys Ruten erst in 3lbs kaufen, habe mich nach reifer Überlegung und Beratung aber anders entschieden, weil ich es Quatsch finde 2,75lbs und 3lbs Ruten zu fischen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Wurfgewichte etwas weiter auseinander liegen, damit die Einsatzmöglichkeiten noch etwas besser sind. Alle Ruten befsche ich mit der Schimano Biomaster XTA und das ist für mich eine sehr gute Kombo. Ich wünsche Euch allen ein gutes Carp Jahr 2009 in der Hoffnung das es endlich bald losgeht, denn mal ehrlich, ich kann die Karpfen DVD´s nicht mehr sehen. Gruß Feedercatcher#:|laola:


----------



## carphunter667 (8. März 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Ich fische seit diesem Jahr die YAD Essex 12ft mit 3 lbs!
Bisher bin ich total begeistert!!!
Die Rute ist gut und Sauber verarebitet und hat eine tolle Aktion!
Sie laden sich gut auf womit man sehr gute Wurfweiten erzielen kann! Hatte bisher leider erst einen 10pfunder dran aber der Drill wurde herrvoragen abgefeedert!

Näheres werde ich dann nach einem längeren Testzeitraum berichten können!

Gruß carphunter667


----------



## Juran1988 (9. März 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Wer kann mir weiter helfen 2,75 lbs wieviel gramm sind es????


----------



## gigg (10. März 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

2,75 lbs sind ca. 90 Gramm Wurfgewicht


----------



## Fiefie (24. März 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Moin moin
Ich bin Spro Fan und Nutze 2 Spro Proton 12" mit 3lbs welche etwas steifer sind. 
Dann habe ich noch 1 Spro Pantera 12" 2,75 lbs und eine Quantum Team Carp Special Ed.
mit 12" und 2,75lb welche ich gerne an kleineren Seen fische als Rolle nutze ich 2x Mitchel Avorunner 5500 und 2x Spro Superlong Cast LCS.
Da ich kein Carpfreak bin und nur ca 10-12 mal im Jahr für 2-3 Tage mit nen Kumpel losfahre reichen mir die Ruten und Rollen, welche ich für ca 60€ pro Rute und 80€ pro Rolle im Preisleistungsverhältniss super finde.


----------



## Karpfenfreak85 (15. April 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hallo ich fische die 2 Greys Platinium mit 2.75 lbs und als Rollen habe ich die Freilaufrollen von Sänger Ultra Tec Big Runner.

Zu den Ruten einfach nur geil außer der Preis. 299,00 Euro pro Rute
ZU den Rollen auch einfach geil für den Preis von 69,99 Euro pro Rolle

Ich kann die Sachen nur empfehlen.

gruß :vik:


----------



## hotabych (15. April 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Karpfenfreak85 schrieb:


> Hallo ich fische die 2 Greys Platinum mit 2.75 lbs und als Rollen habe ich die Freilaufrollen von Sänger Big Runner.
> 
> Zu den Ruten einfach nur geil außer der Preis.
> ZU den Rollen auch einfach geil für den günstigen Preis.
> ...



Gratulation, toller Bericht |rolleyes


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hey

ich fische die Greys Prodigy 12,6ft, 3lbs für weitere Distanzen - hab sie im Paar für 180€ bekommen und mus sagen: TOP! Sie hat viel Kraft zum Werfen und macht trotzdem Spaß beim Drillen. Für mich, der extrem harte Ruten nicht mag also optimal!

auf kurze Distanzen und im Uferbereich fische ich die Chub Pro Hunter in 12ft und 2 1/4 lbs. Diese Rute ist erstens günstig(so um die 100€) für das verbaute Material und macht in dieser Ausführung echt Sinn im Uferbereich. man hat genug Kraft um den Fisch zu lenken, spürt aber dennnoch den gesamten Drill im Arm 

und zu guter letzt: Matchrute ist eine Shimano Hyperloop 4,20m FA - diese ist ein Traum wenn man auf leichtes Fischen steht, hat aber auch schon Carps bis 16kg bezwungen.

hoffe es hilft, LG


----------



## C. L. Lupus (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Hi,

hat wer Erfahrung mit der prodigy SX 12ft mit 2,75lbs. Mich würde ein erfahrungsbericht sehr interessieren. Welche Fische (Gewicht) habt ihr damir schon damit gedrillt? Welches Gewicht wird zum werfen benutzt? Welche Rolle? .... 

Ich liebäugle auch mit der FOX fx

...demnächst steht  der Kauf zweier Ruten einer Bauart an


----------



## Rheinangler94 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

so ich suche auch 2 neue Ruten. Sollten 12ft. haben und 2,75 lbs.
Bin zwischen der Chub Vantage und der Greys Prodigy Sx am liebäugeln.
Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten gemacht?
Bin auch offen für andere Ruten also falls Vorschläge vorhanden sind ,her damit 
Sollte nicht mehr als 130 Euro pro Rute kosten..

Danke Im Vorraus


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Also ein Kolllege fischt die fox legend mit 3,25LB's , sie ist eine absolute Wurfmaschine ,liegt sehr gut in der hand und ist auch optisch ansprechend.
Einziger Nachteil an dieser rute ist,das sie in dieser Version im Drill ziemlich steif ist, aber wem das nicht gefällt der kann ja eine rute mit weniger LB's nehmen.

Fazit: Eine tolle Rute die ihren Preis ca. 160€ voll rechtfertigt.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



C. L. Lupus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat wer Erfahrung mit der prodigy SX 12ft mit 2,75lbs. Mich würde ein erfahrungsbericht sehr interessieren. Welche Fische (Gewicht) habt ihr damir schon damit gedrillt? Welches Gewicht wird zum werfen benutzt? Welche Rolle? ....
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es wenn du mal auf der seite best-carp.de dich umschaust ganz oben gehst du auf Suche und gibst deine rute ein also die Prodigy dann klickst du auf die gelb makierte rute und schon siehst du welche Fische bisher mit dieser rute gefangen wurden 

Mfg Anglerprofi99


----------



## otto.w (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Meine Traum Ruten seit über 10 Jahren auf kurze bis mittlere 
Distanz sind Sportex HM Turbo Spin 3 in 11Fuß und 60g Wurfgewicht.Für Mais oder andere Partikelköder einfach Top.
Mein größter Fang war ein Graskarpfen von 12 kg.
Die Rute arbeitet im ersten 1/3 sehr weich doch kommt das 
Rückrat richtig Fett bei Belastung.Biegung bis ins Handteil,
Fehlanzeige,das mag ich sowieso net.


----------



## carphunter667 (29. November 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Auf meinem Pod zuhen zwei YAD ESSEX mit 12 Fuß und 3 lbs wurfgewicht!

Ich kann nur sagen Top! Werden aber mittlerweile über dem Rutennamen YAD Yorkshire vertrieben sind aber sie selben Ruten!

Alleine dieses Jahr zogen sie über 20 Fische über 10kg, davon 6 40iger und 12 30iger


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (29. November 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

super teil


----------



## carphunterx (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

Also zum karpfenangeln fische ich mit zwei spro strategy carp noch die alte ausführung2 stück  in 2 3/4  und meine beiden anderen in 2-2 1/2 pfund sehr schöne ruten preis ca. 80-120 euro kommt auf den händler an naja ich hab se und bin froh gruß MAX


----------



## atja93 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*



Karpfenfreak85 schrieb:


> Hallo ich fische die 2 Greys Platinium mit 2.75 lbs und als Rollen habe ich die Freilaufrollen von Sänger Ultra Tec Big Runner.
> 
> Zu den Ruten einfach nur geil außer der Preis. 299,00 Euro pro Rute
> ZU den Rollen auch einfach geil für den Preis von 69,99 Euro pro Rolle
> ...


für 299€ pro rute is viel ich hab auch die platinum 12ft 3lbs habe aber pro rute 250 gezahlt find ich auch aktzetabel, weil mann lebenslange garantie bekommt, nur nachteil der preis und der service von grey´s & hardy  aber ansonsten komme ich mit den ruten 120-150 meter raus. meiner meinung nach für diese ruten mal sparen habe 1 jahr lang gespart nur weis ich nicht welche rollen drauf sollen hab jetzt cormoran drauf aber ich schwanke zwischen shimano oder daiwa


----------



## patrick-206 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

hi hallo zu sammen und zwar habe ich eine frage ich bräuchte umbedingt noch eine oder zwei ruten der firma yad toacana speciman wer kennt jemanden oder wer kennt eine seite wo man diese ruten kaufen kann also bei ebay gibts die nicht mehr bin für alle antworten dankbar


----------



## 0815 Fischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: erfahrungsberichte ruten*

so leute lasst mal wieder was hören, mein thread wurde geschlossen und der hier scheint veraltet zu sein. hoffe wir können ihn wieder aktualisieren|wavey:


----------

